# Roubaix Comp Double on Gravel Roads?



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello,

Would a Roubaix Comp Double equipped with Specialized All Condition Pro tires allow me to ride on gravel and dirt roads? I just took home a Tricross Expert Comp but wish the smallest size had a shorter standover length. My crotch firmly touches the top tube but the bike fits when riding. Still, this bugs me. Anyway, although I will ride 90% on paved, country roads, I am looking for some off-pavement diversity. Not a racer and not a mountain biker. 

All advice appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a Roubiax and do not suggest it on gravel. The wheelset will likely not do well over time. I rode mine on about 5 miles of gravel earlier in the season (by accident - wrong turn) and I ended up walking a bit as the ride was so harsh I feared tearing the bike up in some way. The rear wheel (alex 290) was pretty out of true and the bearings loosened up as well.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

BlurRoubaix - thanks for sharing your experience. Judging by your name here, I think it's safe to assume you enjoy your bike despite not doing well on gravel. 

Sometimes there is no avoiding a trade off. With the Tricross, despite my size issue, I get to go off pavement; ignore rough roads; etc. yet miss out on the sheer joy of a performance bike like your Roubaix. 

Now I see why most bicycle hobbyists and racers alike own more than one bike - there isn't a panecea. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

That's what I was going to say...Get both! I've got the Roubaix Expert and will soon have a Kona Jake the Snake for the gravel roads...


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

Well actually, my signon signifies both road and MTB. I ride a Santa Cruz Blur LT and I have the Roubaix for roadie fun. 

I run the Alex 290's in the winter, but my off road escapade seemed to kick the rear to the curb for good. After a couple thousand miles of Oregon rain and chip seal roads the hub is not happy. I grabbed a Ultegra/Open Pro on sale and use that now for winter. 
I have an Easton Circuit set for summer riding.
The gravel road was ok in many spots, but about 2 miles of it had recently been regraded and re-rocked. It sucked and would have been rough on a MTB. I had to walk as the aggregate was golf ball to baseball sized.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

jpmac55 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would a Roubaix Comp Double equipped with Specialized All Condition Pro tires allow me to ride on gravel and dirt roads? I just took home a Tricross Expert Comp but wish the smallest size had a shorter standover length. My crotch firmly touches the top tube but the bike fits when riding. Still, this bugs me. Anyway, although I will ride 90% on paved, country roads, I am looking for some off-pavement diversity. Not a racer and not a mountain biker.
> 
> ...


John,
"fits when riding" is what matters. I've had a steel bike for over 25 years with "insufficient" standover height which has never given me a problem. I have ridden my Roubaix on dirt roads and it's OK as long as they're not gravel or washboard. For those, nothing works but wider tires--I mean like 32mm or more. More than a couple miles of dirt gets pretty rough on any road bike with 25mm tires even at 85 psi.

Mark G
Longmont CO


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, Mark. As someone suggested to earlier, just get on the bike and ride. Well, I have done just that. The Tricross and I work well together albeit it's in much better shape than I am ;-)

Of course the weather is progressively going to get worse as the week goes on - snow showers by Friday......

Anyway, I am psyched to be back on a bike!


----------

